# Palm Tungsten T5 = Awful



## sbelial2005 (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey, just thought I'd give people my opinion on the Tungsten T5 so you call all avoid buying one. I've had it for a year now and it's a pile of junk, I have to hard-reset it every week just to get it to hotsync. I'm a Software Engineer by trade so I know my way around Windows so no problem with that side of things! 

Take my advice, *DONT* buy palm products, I've tried a Tungsten E too and that was just as bad if not worse! I hate to say it, but the Microsoft O/S running on these devices is MUCH better than the buggy Palm OS which crashes almost every day. 

Avoid Palm or risk wasting money!

Oh, I dare say there will be loads of people out there who will say how great Palm PDA's are and flame me. Yeah, go ahead, this is just my opinion and it's just as valid as yours.

SB


----------



## sbelial2005 (Sep 10, 2005)

T5 for sale, boxed as new with CD, manuals etc. Only £50 or nearest offer! UK buyers only please.


----------



## dakotahopper (Jun 30, 2005)

Sorry you've had bad experiences. I've had 2 that have been fine, aside from the first (when I wore through the screeen.) My present one was bought before the Tungsten era. My next will be Windows now that they've come down in price.


----------



## CarlssonMB (Oct 30, 2004)

I have a Palm Vx which is still running strong and an M100 which I dropped and is now no good


----------



## ssarker (Oct 9, 2005)

I am interested in your Tungsten T5. Please email me at [email protected].


----------



## Catalyzt (Dec 28, 2005)

A software engineer huh? I'm not sure if you checked your T5 for OS version(or if you even still have it)... But the earlier T5's were sent out with a few bugs in the OS(Probably due to early media release pressures). Some of the bugs include lockups on hotsync. Reset problems, and calendar issues.

I originally had the same issues when I first brought my T5 at the end of 2004. If you go to the link below, you will see that all those problems have been fix awhile ago. Making the T5 as stable as any Linux box. 

http://www.palm.com/us/support/downloads/tungstent5/tungstent5update.html

Sincerely
Catalyzt


----------

